# Please help me interpret



## shelby820 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi everyone...I've been reading these boards for several days now in hopes that I get some insight on thyroid testing. I had my PCP run some labs because I was having some symptoms, and while not all the results are in, I thought I'd put this out there in case anyone has any insight. I had been having heart palpitations since early June, and the PA that I saw told me it couldn't be my thyroid because my TSH was "normal" in February (it was 2.85 with a reference range of .40-4.5mIU/L). So I didn't argue with her, and got a cardiology appointment instead. Nuclear stress test and echocardiogram were normal, and I was put on a beta blocker, which has helped A TON but I still do have the palps daily. Anyway, I started feeling some other symptoms, which I thought might be a sign of hyperthyroidism, besides the palps...insomnia and diarrhea. I got my results of the Free T3, Free t4 and TSH today...still waiting for the Thyroid antibodies.

Free T4 - 0.89 (0.76-1.46 ng/dL)
TSH - 1.80 (0.36 - 3.74uIU/ml)
Free T3 - 2.7 (2.0-4.4pg/ml)

Except for the TSH, those numbers seem low to me (from what I've been reading on here). I'm going to show these results to my endocrinologist in a couple of weeks (I forgot to mention, I am also a Type 1 diabetic, so I see him every 4 months) and surely the antibody labs will be in by then. But until then, anyone want to give me some possible ideas for what's going on with me? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Shelby, welcome.

I would agree - the Free T4 and Free T3 look relatively low to me. Still in range, but low. I am anxious to see your antibody test results...do you have to wait until your appointment to get them?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shelby820 said:


> Hi everyone...I've been reading these boards for several days now in hopes that I get some insight on thyroid testing. I had my PCP run some labs because I was having some symptoms, and while not all the results are in, I thought I'd put this out there in case anyone has any insight. I had been having heart palpitations since early June, and the PA that I saw told me it couldn't be my thyroid because my TSH was "normal" in February (it was 2.85 with a reference range of .40-4.5mIU/L). So I didn't argue with her, and got a cardiology appointment instead. Nuclear stress test and echocardiogram were normal, and I was put on a beta blocker, which has helped A TON but I still do have the palps daily. Anyway, I started feeling some other symptoms, which I thought might be a sign of hyperthyroidism, besides the palps...insomnia and diarrhea. I got my results of the Free T3, Free t4 and TSH today...still waiting for the Thyroid antibodies.
> 
> Free T4 - 0.89 (0.76-1.46 ng/dL)
> TSH - 1.80 (0.36 - 3.74uIU/ml)
> ...


Those are some strange looking numbers but many of us here are familiar with results like this.

Here is the deal..............

There are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites and these skew the test results big time.

Here are some suggested test so you can sort through all of this.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

You could very well be hyper as you say. It happened to me and many others w/numbers coming in in range but yet we were mighty sick and also mighty hyper.










When you get those antibodies' results in, we will love to see them and by the way, thanks for including the ranges.


----------



## shelby820 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you Octavius and Andros for your reply. I don't have to wait for an appointment to get my antibody results...I just live in a small town where they have to send the bloodwork off. I am just waiting for the hospital lab to receive the results. I am not sure which "antibodies" tests I had done...all the lab slip said was "Thyroid antibodies". I am assuming it is the TPO and the TgAb, but probably not the TSI or TBII. I want to be armed with information when I go see my endo on August 15. Thanks again...I will update with the results of the other tests when I receive them!
PS: I didn't know you could be hyper with such low numbers. Interesting!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Your free's are in the basement. I felt like total crap when my were low just as yours are. Even though they are in "range", they are at the bottom of it. I also had TPO antibodies and was diagnosed with "possible hashi's". Get those antibodies tested and that should seal the deal. 
AND regarding your "PS", if you have hashi's, you can swing between hyper & hypo very easily. The first few weeks before I was diagnosed and started meds, I was climbing the walls with hyper symptoms. Then hypo. The hyper ones are the worst in my opinion. The hyper symptoms come on when you thyroid is being attacked by the antibodies. Hashi's is a pain in the butt because not only do you have to deal with the thyroid issues, you have to find a way to calm your immune system so it won't beat the hell outta your thyroid. I still have the "attacks" now and then and they are awful, but medication does help and a gluten free diet is also a great idea. I went gluten free and it's really helped.


----------



## shelby820 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sjmjuly, thank you! Even IF my antibodies come back normal, I'm planning on going gluten free to see if that helps my symptoms. I've been gf before (before I had these symptoms!) and since my youngest dd is allergic to wheat we have lots of gf options in the house anyway. Thanks a bunch...this forum is making me feel less crazy.


----------



## shelby820 (Jul 29, 2012)

OK, got my antibody results.

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO)Ab - *9* (0-34 ref range)
Antithyorglobulin Ab <20 (0-40)

So, I guess no one is going to be dx me with a thyroid disorder anytime soon. Maybe I should try some adrenal support?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shelby820 said:


> OK, got my antibody results.
> 
> Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO)Ab - *9* (0-34 ref range)
> Antithyorglobulin Ab <20 (0-40)
> ...


Those tests are not diagnostic in the true sense of the word; they are "suggestive."

See if you can get those other lab tests.

We believe you; bottom line here! We just have to help you "prove" it!


----------



## shelby820 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Andros - I appreciate it!


----------



## shelby820 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just a quick update....saw my endo today and he is the best! He is going to run lots of different tests but told me he didn't care much for what thyroid labs said, that they often weren't accurate, and that he went more by symptoms. He is going to test me for graves antibodies as well as a host of other things. I'm just happy he is on board with helping me get to the root of things!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good news! I am glad you found a good doctor!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Wish I could find one like that!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shelby820 said:


> Just a quick update....saw my endo today and he is the best! He is going to run lots of different tests but told me he didn't care much for what thyroid labs said, that they often weren't accurate, and that he went more by symptoms. He is going to test me for graves antibodies as well as a host of other things. I'm just happy he is on board with helping me get to the root of things!


Very excellent news. We will anxiously await the results and please get the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

What a relief you must feel to be validated at last!


----------

